# Báo Giá Van báo động chất lượng cao của Fesco Hàn Quốc tại Việt Nam



## nguyenvvuong2019 (24/11/21)

Fesco Hàn Quốc là 1 hãng sản xuất thiết bị phòng cháy chữa cháy uy tín. Qua nhiều năm nghiên cứu, chế tạo Fesco Hàn Quốc cho ra đời rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm chuyên dùng cho hệ PCCC như van báo động, van tràn ngập, van cứu hỏa,… Các loại van do Fesco Hàn Quốc sản xuất được xuất khẩu sang nhiều quốc gia khác nhau như Châu Âu, Mỹ, Nhật Bản. Tại Việt Nam Pgtech là nhà phân phối lớn đại diện trực tiếp hãng Fesco Hàn Quốc.

Hiện nay, tình trạng cháy nổ đang là 1 vấn đề nghiệm trọng ở khắp mọi nơi. Vì thế Pgtech xin giới thiệu đến quý vị và các bạn 1 sản phẩm tốt nhất cho hệ PCCC đó là *van báo động chất lượng cao của Fesco Hàn Quốc*. Chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu về cấu tạo, chức năng và nguyên lí hoạt động của loại van này nhé.

*Van báo động* là loại van rất quan trọng trong hệ thống PCCC của các tòa nhà, chung cư, resort, trường học,… Được lắp trực tiếp trên đường ống, khi xảy ra cháy nổ hỏa hoạn thì van sẽ rung chuông cảnh báo mọi người để kịp thời chạy thoát. Ngoài ra, loại van này còn để kiểm soát dòng chảy của nước, ngăn tình trạng chảy nược nước vào hệ thống.

*Van báo động được cấu tạo* chi tiết gồm:

+ Thân van và nắp chụp: được làm bằng gang

+ Đĩa chặn: được làm bằng thép không rỉ

+ Mặt bích tiêu chuẩn ANSI B16.1 FF Class 150

Phụ kiện đi kèm gồm có:

+ Bình tích áp: làm bằng thép

+ *Công tắc áp suất*: nó như một cảm biến truyền tín hiệu về hệ thống

+ Van xả: làm bằng gang đúc hoặc gang dẻo, có tác dụng xả nước trong buồng chứa ra để van báo động trở lại hoạt động từ đầu

+ Chuông báo: phát ra tiếng kêu lên khi có đám cháy xảy ra

+ *Đồng hồ đo áp suất*

+ Ống nối

Ngoài ra, còn có các ống nối và các van đã được hãng sản xuất lắp sẵn trong thân van. Van báo động được cấu tạo với các kích cơ phổ biến như *DN65, DN80, DN100, DN150, DN200*.

Khi có hỏa hoạn, cháy nổ xảy ra, đám cháy có nhiệt độ ở mức đã cài đặt ban đầu thì thủy ngân trong đầu phun Sprinkler sẽ vỡ ra. Đẫn đến sự áp suất trong van bị chênh lệch lớn, máy bơm bù áp sẽ hoạt động. Nhưng lượng áp suất giảm nhanh, bơm bù áp không bù đủ áp suất cho van, mà áp suất đường ống vẫn giảm, đúng lúc này bơm chính sẽ hoạt động. Sau đó, công tắc áp suất ở van báo động được kích hoạt (chuyển từ trạng thái OFF sang on) và gửi tín hiệu về hệ thống báo cháy. Sau khi đám chảy được dập tắt, chúng ta lại cài đặt van báo động theo mức ban đầu thì hệ thống hoạt động lại bình thường.

Hiện nay, có rất nhiều vụ cháy lớn xảy ra tại các tòa nhà chung cư, trường học, gây thiệt hại về tài sản thậm trí cả về tính mạng con người. Sau những vụ cháy đó thì nhà nước đã xiết chặt về công tác phòng cháy chữa cháy. Vì thế, việc lựa phòng các thiết bị phòng cháy chữa cháy là vấn đề rất quan trọng, nên Fesco Hàn Quốc đã nghiên cứu và cho ra hàng loạt các thiết bị cho hệ PCCC như *đầu phun Sprinkler*, *ống nối mềm Sprinkler*, *van báo cháy*,… Những loại *van và thiết bị PCCC của Fesco Hàn Quốc tại Pgtech đều được chứng nhận UL/FM*, đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Chúng tôi hi vọng mọi người tích cực hơn trong việc tìm hiểu về các thiết bị phòng cháy chữa cháy của thương hiệu Fesco Hàn Quốc tại Pgtech để hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy được trang bị những thiết bị tốt nhất và an toàn nhất.

*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED – Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc và Các Nước Trong Khu Vực*

*ADDRESS VPGD*: Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.

*Địa chỉ:* Số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP Hà Nội.

*Điện thoại:* +84-24-7302 3588/ Fax: +84-24-7302 3589 Hotline: 0962 875 986

*E-mail:* info@pgtech.com.vn Phòng KD: sales@pgtech.com.vn

*Website:* www.pgtech.com.vn


----------

